# ssh over X non funziona correttamente

## ago

Salve!

E' da un po' di tempo, dopo aver installato gli ultimi aggiornamenti, che ssh -Y non funziona più correttamente. Su tutte le macchine e le installazioni che ho a disposizione ( circa una decina ) non funziona.

Brevemente lancio ssh -Y, ma se lancio applicazioni grafiche, queste mi rispondono con un errore tipo:

```
amd64box ~ # xchat 

(xchat:4633): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: localhost:10.0
```

Da root o da utente il risultato non cambia...a qualcuno è capitata la stessa cosa? c'è modo di scoprire cos'è che non va?

P.S. ovviamente il tutto funzionava fino a qualche tempo fa e i file di configurazione non sono cambiati

----------

## Pes88

Io non conoscevo questa possibilità dell'ssh, quinid mi sono informato un po e ho avuto un po il tuo stesso problema :

```

ssh -Y 127.0.0.1 

kwrite

kwrite: cannot connect to X server 

```

Ho controllato la variabile DISPLAY e non era settata!!!   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Settandola a mano a funzionato subito : 

```

export DISPLAY=:0

giuseppe@localhost ~ $ echo $DISPLAY

:0

```

Prova a vedere se risolvi cosi..

Una domanda usi più sessioni del server x ? Per esempio sui terminali  virtuali tty9 tty10 , perché quel dieci non mi convince tanto localhost:10.0...

----------

## ago

di solito quando lo setti a 0 è aprire in locale....con il display a 10 apri il display di una macchina remota

----------

## Pes88

 *ago wrote:*   

> di solito quando lo setti a 0 è aprire in locale....con il display a 10 apri il display di una macchina remota

 

si ma quando sei connesso con ssh la variabile display nel pc dove sei connesso come è settata?

----------

## ago

```
localhost:10.0
```

----------

